# -Maybe this Season-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Every pre-season, I announce to my sons and fishing buddies that this is the year I am going to take the time to set-out and do some Sun fishing and Crappie fishing.
I always seem to get so wrapped up/obsessed with bass fishing, that I let other opportunities on the water slip out of my hands. 
Well, this year, I want to do some panfishing. And I'm gonna do it!!!


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

Same here, two-three messes of bluegills would be good this year.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Jig i caught some nice crappie @ wolf run last year


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

There's a very small lake I met u on last spring that I know you've caught a couple nice bass out of ( wont dare speak it's name) but i got my biggest crappie(14 1/2") and bluegill (10 1/2") out of last year. Found myself out there a lot last year and honestly only fished about three spots regularly panning. Never explored the pad area.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Jig me and my buddy was just sayen the same thing...we had a good ice year for pumpkinseeds out of lake st. clair and one night cleaning em' i looked at him and said that how many times we agree were going to meat fish a couple times for some gils and crappie and never do it...we always say "lets go bass fishing"......this year I reaaalllyyyy want to go...especially early spring....like now til april. Would like to put another bag or two of fish in the freezer to last me for the summer.....hard to do though when the big females are full of eggs and on beds though lol


----------

